# The Yummy Wedding Cake Thread



## polo_princess

So whats everyone having? Idea's?

Im having a cupcake tier with a small iced cake on top, pale pink and white to go with our theme .. not 100% on the design yet but its in talks.

My mums friend makes cakes for a living too so she has promised me she will do it for under £150 for me (seeings as she is coming to my wedding too!!) ... ive been looking around and prices for what i want vary from £300 - £400 so got a result there :thumbup:

Post some piccies for inspiration too ladies!!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

This is similar to mine - but the flowers only go around the bottom of the cakes (where the ribbon is on this one) and its all white not blue with piped silver dots in the centre of the flowers, only using the smaller flowers too!

Its being brused in edable glitter so it sparkles a little. 

Bottom cake is fruit, then vanilla sponge, chocolate and then lemon!!

£100 :happydance:

https://www.daisyhillcakes.co.uk/objects/graphics/cakes/large/2.jpg


----------



## Kimboowee

Were having this one, can't go wrong with m&s!

https://i28.tinypic.com/28lgnmh.jpg


----------



## Pyrrhic

We had chocolate fudge cake MMmmmm.

Love THE choccywokydoodah cake though. Saw it in a lot of wedding magazines: https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:NKAV0AAA9kTWNM:https://shinymedia.headshift.com/images/weddingblog/images/choccycake.jpg


----------



## candeur

Kimboowee said:


> Were having this one, can't go wrong with m&s!
> 
> https://i28.tinypic.com/28lgnmh.jpg

My friend had that cake, and it was yummy. Only problem was that she put it by the window during the day and half of it had melted down as it was so sunny :dohh:


----------



## malpal

We had individual cakes too! They are so cute. I managed to get really lovely bags which we put the cakes into to give out. 
Kept the top tier which was a traditional fruit cake. 


Pictures not great as it was off one of my family members camera!
 



Attached Files:







232.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 112


----------



## mernie

This is the cake I WILL have when we finally get our actually wedding. I saw it once and have never looked back :cloud9:

https://www.pinkcakebox.com/images/cake820.jpg

https://www.pinkcakebox.com/images/cake820a.jpg


----------



## Pyrrhic

Just dont do what one of my brides did, and put the fruit cake tier on the top :winkwink: The whole cake collapsed half way through the meal.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

We are going to do yellow cake with choco pudding in the center and either buttercream or fondant.

The guy from "Cake Boss" is in our area... I might have to go check his prices...


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

This is the cake I would like, 

https://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p209/qu33nashl3igh/weddingcake.jpg

With two layers of fruit cake, one of sponge and the top one chocolate

*yum yum*

Must stop looking at cakes when hungry!!

xXx


----------



## polo_princess

Mernie that cake is gorgeous!!

Malpal yours was very similar to how i want mine!!


----------



## Blob

My gran owned her own wedding cake business so she's making my cake i just need to give her a pic :happydance: Also we are having one when we get one (made by gran) and another one in Turkey, and i have NO idea what they do about cakes :dohh:


----------



## NatalieW

This was our wedding cake

https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/n730810371_3967763_3272.jpg

Chocolate sponge top and normal sponge bottom. Fresh fruit around.


----------



## polo_princess

Natalie that looks YUM :cloud9:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

https://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq96/tee_lou/Photo03_0.jpg

This was my cake.. middle and bottom layer was fruit top was sponge :D


----------



## NatalieW

polo_princess said:


> Natalie that looks YUM :cloud9:

Yes it was.. we served it as pudding for the evening bit. Could have gotten away with it as pudding from the main meal. We had so many compliments about it!!!


----------



## MrsVenn

My mum made mine: all fruit apart from the top layer which was chocolate fudge cake just for DH.

Covered in Swarovski crystals and hand piped lacing to match the lace on my dress:

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/P3150039.jpg

https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/IMG_0116.jpg

Plain and simple :)

I LOVED it!


----------



## eclipse

My cake was so yummy!~ White Amaretto Raspberry with buttercream icing for the bottom and top layers and butter cake with coconut filling for the middle layer. I will try to post a picture later but it was a beach wedding so was a beach themed 3 layer with beige detailing and shells. Very gorgeous. Shell topper. :)


----------



## EstelSeren

Ours is going to be 4 tier, sponge on the bottom and three upper layers of fruit cake. We'll be having it on a stand, not sure how it'll be arranged yet! All layers will be round, iced in blue with ivory Celtic knotwork patterning around the bottom and in fans on top of each layer except the top which will have a stylised entwined couple on the top made out of icing. OH's mum will be making it so we're getting it for free!!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Pinkgirl

i will have to get some piccies of what i have in mind, our colour theme is pink and brown (although might change knowing me) we wanted two have a cake/cupcake theme. Cake on top will be two tier top layer chocolate with pink ribbon and botton layer pink with chocolate ribbon. Then cupcake underneath will be very simple pink or brown icing with pink or brown corresponding flower! 

Its all in my head at the moment lol
xx


----------



## FsMummy

i love looking at wedding cakes, they facinate me, id love to be able to make something that looks so good iykwim. i dont know if we are having a cake but if we do i want a cupcake one or something similar to this one as we are hoping to marry in vegas.....
 



Attached Files:







vegas cake.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## binxyboo

My aunt made my cake as her wedding present to us.
It was a yummy fruit cake :)

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1957/202/57/646376454/n646376454_1625870_2743.jpg


----------



## Pinkgirl

ok i have fallen inlove with the following styles:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/Shanneee/Wedding%20Cake%20Examples/DotsCake.jpg
https://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t186/JenniferSchuhmann/normal_Pink_and_Brown_with_watermar.jpg

first one is my fave, on the second one i like the top tier
x


----------



## mandaa1220

Pinkgirl said:


> ok i have fallen inlove with the following styles:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/Shanneee/Wedding%20Cake%20Examples/DotsCake.jpg
> https://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t186/JenniferSchuhmann/normal_Pink_and_Brown_with_watermar.jpg
> 
> first one is my fave, on the second one i like the top tier
> x

i LOVE the second one... i need to get engaged just so I can get onejust like that right now!!! :happydance:


----------



## FsMummy

all these cakes look fantastic!


----------



## Mynxie

I know this is for my wedding anniversary, but thought I'd join in too.

Yep, I'm a cheapskate :rofl: but this is what we're getting

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41b-2y48PLL._SX280_SH35_.jpg
Obviously with Happy anniversary and our names on instead :rofl:

...it's a shame thorntons don't do proper cakes though, or we'd have a thorntons cake :rofl:

I also like this one, but it only serves 25

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51qpHlniunL._SX280_SH35_.jpg

Both £40 from M&S :thumbsup:


----------



## polo_princess

mmmmm yum, they all look delish :cloud9:

Sarah i looooove that first cake, gorgeous


----------



## Blob

OMG pinkgirl I LOOOVE those cakes :lol:


----------



## Sovereign

Kimboowee said:


> Were having this one, can't go wrong with m&s!
> 
> https://i28.tinypic.com/28lgnmh.jpg

We're having that one too :thumbup: x


----------



## MrsPhillips

This was ours. My absolute dream fairytale cake made by my nans friend. It tasted lovely too.
 



Attached Files:







p10.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 56


----------



## Heidi

We're having a 2 tier (C stand) round cake with the design of this one:

https://home.btconnect.com/classiccakesofeastleigh.co.uk/index_files/image3890.jpg

And also having sugar models made of me OH and our two cats! :cloud9:


----------



## nuttymummy

ooo i love cakey threads!! theres some gorgeous cakes on here!! i love looking at them for inspiration!!...so far ive only been asked for 'normal wedding cakes' would love to make some funky ones like in this thread!!

heres just a few i have made.... (might i add...i HATE those traditional 'bride n groom' toppers...but its what the bride n groom chose!! :()

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs202.snc1/6927_126835013322_509248322_2427052_432842_n.jpg
https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs109.snc1/4634_87703808322_509248322_1881426_2525295_n.jpg
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs013.snc1/4203_84601123322_509248322_1836512_4958271_n.jpg

i dont have the priviledge of saying i took the last photo...it makes my cake look rather proffesional :rofl: a proffesional photographer at the wedding took it


----------



## Pinkgirl

well both me and OH have fallen inlove with firstcake, making a few adjustments but.....

I have been looking on the net tonight for some ribbon, chocolate brown with pink polkadot, cant find any anywhere so girls if you see any while you are looking areound please let me know! many thanks
xx


----------



## polo_princess

Ebay Sarah?

Nuttymummy the 2nd cake is fab!!


----------



## polo_princess

Just thought i'd add a few piccies i found whilst browsing for inspiration :)

:cloud9: 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v666/2s2xy4u/untitled-2.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v666/2s2xy4u/polka-dot-wedding-cake.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v666/2s2xy4u/pink-wedding-cake.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v666/2s2xy4u/pink-bloom-mini-cakes.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v666/2s2xy4u/frou-frou-wedding-cake.jpg


----------



## mernie

Love that 4th one Holly! Its gorgeous!


----------



## muminlove

I love that second one Holly! I tried to save it to my...uhhhh inspiration folder? lol But it wouldn't let me. You're leaning towards cupcakes though yeah?


----------



## buttonnose82

we are lucky, my mummy is making & decorating our cake so saving us heaps! she is so clever at making & decorating cakes so I have no fear what so ever. just have to decide on a design!


----------



## cinnamum

were having a 7 teir cupcake tower.
with a traditional cake on top with ivory, fushcia and baby pink roses and hello kitty and dear daniel cake toppers. cant wait to post pics x x x x


----------



## purpledahlia

im not getting married, infact im single, but they look so good i want to go and buy one just to EAT


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

polo_princess said:


> Just thought i'd add a few piccies i found whilst browsing for inspiration :)
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v666/2s2xy4u/untitled-2.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v666/2s2xy4u/polka-dot-wedding-cake.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v666/2s2xy4u/pink-wedding-cake.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v666/2s2xy4u/pink-bloom-mini-cakes.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v666/2s2xy4u/frou-frou-wedding-cake.jpg

holly that last one is GORGEOUS!!! i would have to have the matching cookies aswell though!


----------



## polo_princess

I know they are all YUM arent they ... not cheap though, cheapest out of the 5 was the pink one @ £785 :shock:

Id want someone to hand feed it to me for that price :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

wow thats alot!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

How can it POSSIBLY cost that much to make a cake?!


----------



## bigbloomerz

If anyone lives near birmingham and needs a cake maker, we got ours for £275 and it was fantastic! we had chocolate cake tier, sponge tier and a fruit tier, all done in the colours we asked for and style. I have a pic somewhere of the cake if you are interested. 
I live in Kent but my Bridesmaid lives in birmingham so she recommended the lady and brought the cake down for us, well worth the travel! xx


----------



## polo_princess

Char&Bump-x said:


> How can it POSSIBLY cost that much to make a cake?!

I think the queen makes them :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

polo_princess said:


> Char&Bump-x said:
> 
> 
> How can it POSSIBLY cost that much to make a cake?!
> 
> I think the queen makes them :rofl:Click to expand...

nah they just forgot to tell you bout the gold lined marzipan underneath :rofl:


----------



## KatienSam

Have a lookie in waitrose for wedding cake book, they have gorgeous cup cake teirs with a sponge/fruit cake and they are decorated like some of the ones PP put on! i had a plain one from waitrose and decorated it with my own roses etc.


----------



## Heidi

Mine has only cost £120 with the sugar models inc- bargain :)


----------



## Blah11

Mmmmmmmmmmmm


+ You have to remember that you're paying for the hours of the person making it. It takes ages to decorate a cake!


----------



## Mynxie

I've had a little change of plan. My best friend is really poorly ATM so she's not been able to help with invitations and stuff, so I asked if she'd sort out the cake and I'd give her the money. So she's pulled some strings and knows a cake maker and she's designed a heart shaped chocolate cake fitting with our colour theme, for the same price as the M&S cake. So I'm really excited, but we're not allowed to see it til our anniversary, which TBH I'm over the moon about, cause it makes it more special. Pics to follow in 5 long weeks! LOL


----------



## Pinkgirl

oooooooooo Holly they are lush...you have an idea of colour theme you are going for? xx


----------



## pinkclaire

Lil_Baby_Boo said:


> This is similar to mine - but the flowers only go around the bottom of the cakes (where the ribbon is on this one) and its all white not blue with piped silver dots in the centre of the flowers, only using the smaller flowers too!
> 
> Its being brused in edable glitter so it sparkles a little.
> 
> Bottom cake is fruit, then vanilla sponge, chocolate and then lemon!!
> 
> £100 :happydance:
> 
> https://www.daisyhillcakes.co.uk/objects/graphics/cakes/large/2.jpg

I absolutely love this cake, where from!!!


----------



## aimee-lou

I think most people have seen our cake but I love it so I'm posting again! lol

https://imaginativeicing.co.uk/graphics_wed2003/wedding_hippy_stacked.jpg

We got one to serve 100 people (served it as favours with coffee and then as the desert at the night do and still have the top tier in the cupboard...scared to open it tbh! lol) and it cost us £400. The bride and groom are made to look like you and the 'LOVE' are sugarcraft (the best man broke the 'LOVE' about 5 minutes into the reception....could have killed him! 

If we hadn't had this one, we would have had.....

https://imaginativeicing.co.uk/wedding_cakes/pictures/slide201.jpg

Unfortunately this didn't go with our colour scheme of Blue and White so we went with the top one! We changed the ribbon on the top one to blue and asked for blue 'accents' so it was majoritively blue.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1323A.JPG
File size: 79.3 KB
Views: 47


----------



## nuttymummy

lovely cakes!!!!

i dont know why people charge so much either....i make wedding cakes n the dearest one i made was £175 i think....4 tier aswell!! i think they charge by the hour coz ALOT of time goes into cakes, people dont realise just how hard they actually are to make. but i dont charge by hour.....theyd be about £1000 if i did!!:rofl: its just a flat rate fee for time n electric for each tier, with a little more on top if it has a lot of detail.

but i agree £700 for a cake is mental!!


----------



## Heidi

aimee-lou said:


> I think most people have seen our cake but I love it so I'm posting again! lol
> 
> https://imaginativeicing.co.uk/graphics_wed2003/wedding_hippy_stacked.jpg
> 
> We got one to serve 100 people (served it as favours with coffee and then as the desert at the night do and still have the top tier in the cupboard...scared to open it tbh! lol) and it cost us £400. The bride and groom are made to look like you and the 'LOVE' are sugarcraft (the best man broke the 'LOVE' about 5 minutes into the reception....could have killed him!
> 
> If we hadn't had this one, we would have had.....
> 
> https://imaginativeicing.co.uk/wedding_cakes/pictures/slide201.jpg
> 
> Unfortunately this didn't go with our colour scheme of Blue and White so we went with the top one! We changed the ribbon on the top one to blue and asked for blue 'accents' so it was majoritively blue.

Wow that looks yummy, its good to have a more unique style cake :thumbup:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

OMG my sis just asked me to do her wedding cake !!! think i might show her the one i like that holly put up see of she likes that , i wuddnt mind a go of that one!


----------



## polo_princess

Do it :thumbup:


----------



## livestrong

This is the engagement cake that OHs Mum made for us. One heart is made out of fruit cake the other heart is sponge (I don't like fruit cake). She even made the bears and roses from icing but I don't have the heart to eat them yet lol.

https://i648.photobucket.com/albums/uu203/silencehurts20/cake.jpg


----------



## Collette

You cant go wrong with m&s its good value and keep for ages 
as my daughter is getting one 2 from M&s and getting real flowers put on it instead


----------



## africaqueen

We are having 3 tier white sponge cake with little red sugar hearts all over and a handmade bride and groom on the top layer with gold sparklers coming out with stars 

We are buying the cakes ready made and i will be decorating it myself as i have done some decorating in the past


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

My mum makes wedding cakes :) I don't think I have any pics on my laptop of ones she's made though. Only one I can find a pic of is this one, and it's been taken from an arty angle for their wedding photos so can't see it properly. 

https://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm313/katy_t89/catherinescake.jpg

xx


----------



## taperjeangirl

nuttymummy said:


> lovely cakes!!!!
> 
> i dont know why people charge so much either....i make wedding cakes n the dearest one i made was £175 i think....4 tier aswell!! i think they charge by the hour coz ALOT of time goes into cakes, people dont realise just how hard they actually are to make. but i dont charge by hour.....theyd be about £1000 if i did!!:rofl: its just a flat rate fee for time n electric for each tier, with a little more on top if it has a lot of detail.
> 
> but i agree £700 for a cake is mental!!

LOL werent we discussing this the other day!!

(P.s. Tracey (nuttyMummy) doesnt charge anywhere near enough for her cakes!!)

Gorgeous ideas for cakes girls! I am making OH's cousins wedding cake in 2011, it will be a 3 tier, 1 fruit, 1 sponge and 1 cheesecake! 
No idea what it will look like yet, have about a year before I start stressing about that one!


----------



## nuttymummy

andrea...cheesecake?? lol how r u guna do that?!

lovely cakes in here arent they?
im sure youll do fine with it.......duno if i'll still be here by then to see it but im sure ill catch it on facebook??

ha ha people tell me i dont charge enough all the time....but im scared of people fainting when i tell them a price :rofl:


----------



## taperjeangirl

I am thinking the top tier will just be a cheesecake topped with fresh fruit like an open tier. Havent given it much thought yet!

Are you leaving BnB? Yep will be stalking you and your cakes on FB for years to come!! :rofl:


----------



## chuck

We're just getting marks and spencer plain white wedding cake and tiering it ourselves...its all sponge too as its cheaper!

I WISH we could afford a big cake but no can do!


----------



## SmileyShazza

I was lucky enough to win a competition to have our wedding cake made for us. We could have anything we wanted and in the end we opted for iced cup cakes with a tier at the top. We had half with a chocolate sponge base and half with a plain victoria base. Half had red sugar rosebuds and the other half had red glitter hearts on the top with white icing.


https://takemypiccy.com/2008/04-10-08/gallery/images/image327.jpg

https://takemypiccy.com/2008/04-10-08/gallery/images/image324.jpg


----------



## nuttymummy

taperjeangirl said:


> I am thinking the top tier will just be a cheesecake topped with fresh fruit like an open tier. Havent given it much thought yet!
> 
> Are you leaving BnB? Yep will be stalking you and your cakes on FB for years to come!! :rofl:


that will be nice!!...havnt seen one like that before so looking forward to seeing yours!
no not leaving BnB yet....but theres probably guna b a time in the future where i wont have much time to come on, and i wont be able to keep up with threads, so will have to stick with FB!!

ive got a cake half made in the kitchen....its driving me nuts coz she wanted a camouflage effect.....its proving difficult in icing!! :rofl:
:dohh: just realized im writing this in the wedding thread instead of cake thread!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

LOL post your pic of your latest in the right thread woman! Or maybe there is some girls that would like a camouflage wedding cake!! :D


----------



## pinkclaire

Haha, my OH is in the forces and asked if we can have a camouflage cake..... as if lol.


----------



## pregnantbride

My mom is making ours for our summer wedding in July 2010. Our colors are royal purple and like sunflower yellow. So I think I want her to make a really basic white two tier cake with some of those little like icing dot type things on it. On top we are doing a mix of purple and yellow flowers.


----------



## nuttymummy

lol yeah, im sure lots of people would love an army tent wedding cake!! :rofl:


----------



## Whisper

Luckily my MIL makes wedding, birthday, anniversary cakes etc. She really is amazing, all those flowers made from icing that look real she does. 

Amelia has had a pretty special birthday cake already, it was number 1 shape and then the sponge inside was layered in different colours like a rainbow (rainbow themed party).

My 21st cake was similar to this:
https://www.cakecraftcreations.co.uk/images/gallery/Imgp1603.jpg

Looking at all those lovely cakes has made me hungry!!


----------



## fuffyburra

OH and I are getting super excited looking at these cakes lol! Definitely got some news ideas, what a great thread! Thanks everyone :) xx


----------



## Claire788

I'm only having a small family do, but If i was having a big bash, this is what i'd be doing cake wise..

https://fc09.deviantart.com/fs18/f/2007/147/b/a/Corpse_Bride_Cake_by_pinkcakebox.jpg


----------



## taperjeangirl

I was going to attempt a corspe bride cake next as it is what I want if I ever get married!

I liked this one best though......... 
https://www.pinkcakebox.com/images/cake452.jpg

I think I may try something along those lines for halloween! Or a Jack and Sally cake :D


----------



## nuttymummy

andrea....i have been asked to do a jack and sally one in 2011!! im looking forward to it!


----------



## fuffyburra

HOLY FREAKIN' COW. I'm in love. That's my cake, but maybe NBC instead as I prefer it to Corpse Bride :) WOW. Just... WOW.


----------



## taperjeangirl

nuttymummy said:


> andrea....i have been asked to do a jack and sally one in 2011!! im looking forward to it!

:yipee:!!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

fuffyburra said:


> HOLY FREAKIN' COW. I'm in love. That's my cake, but maybe NBC instead as I prefer it to Corpse Bride :) WOW. Just... WOW.

:thumbup:
https://www.pinkcakebox.com/images/cake760.jpg


----------



## Pops

We are having much the same as you Holly and Mumsy is making it all :)

Different colours but same general idea of one larger cake at the top and loads of cupcakes - she is legendary at baking so can't wait for her to do it!!

xxx


----------



## fuffyburra

taperjeangirl said:


> fuffyburra said:
> 
> 
> HOLY FREAKIN' COW. I'm in love. That's my cake, but maybe NBC instead as I prefer it to Corpse Bride :) WOW. Just... WOW.
> 
> :thumbup:
> https://www.pinkcakebox.com/images/cake760.jpgClick to expand...

AARRRGHHHHH I WANT IT SO MUCH!! Oh is say no :( He might come round when I show him the picture  I really hope so because that's incredible! lol thanks :) :) :) :) xx


----------



## Manda

This was our cake.
 



Attached Files:







Wedding 059.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 41


----------



## fuffyburra

Wow Manda, that's beautiful! I like the colour scheme :D xx


----------



## LuckyStarr

All the little people are modeled on us and exactly what we wore. Love it though! (was a pain in the bum being organised!)
 



Attached Files:







4966_103177182796_554527796_2538108_994336_n.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 36









4966_103179572796_554527796_2538123_5369653_n.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 14









4966_103179577796_554527796_2538124_1077034_n.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## dizzyisacow

this was mine. my mum made it and i made the topper, it was a christmas cake recipie!!
https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/4235/dsc03768d.jpg


----------



## Helabela

this was ours, cost £101 from M&S, decorated myself (terribly!) and we had little people that where made to look like us, liked them the best!

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/91.jpg

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh155/helenpickard/wedding/529595399_d4YCd-M.jpg


----------



## polo_princess

Lovely cakes ladies!!

You know what, call me CRAZY but im thinking that i might want to make my own cake, i'll find the piccy, i already posted it in this thread, i think it was the £800 one


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

pinkclaire said:


> Lil_Baby_Boo said:
> 
> 
> This is similar to mine - but the flowers only go around the bottom of the cakes (where the ribbon is on this one) and its all white not blue with piped silver dots in the centre of the flowers, only using the smaller flowers too!
> 
> Its being brused in edable glitter so it sparkles a little.
> 
> Bottom cake is fruit, then vanilla sponge, chocolate and then lemon!!
> 
> £100 :happydance:
> 
> https://www.daisyhillcakes.co.uk/objects/graphics/cakes/large/2.jpg
> 
> I absolutely love this cake, where from!!!Click to expand...

 
Only just noticed this :dohh::dohh:..... this cake is from here https://www.daisyhillcakes.co.uk/cakes.asp?page=2 They made my uncles a few years ago.

Mine as described but for £100 :thumbup:


----------



## Babydance

lovely cakes here! xx


----------



## buttonnose82

my mummy is making our cake for us, it is going to be 4 layers (bottom is fruit, next is chocolate orange madeira, then the top 2 are regular madeira) it will be decorated in a retro theme :)


----------



## EstelSeren

This was our cake! It caused no end of trouble for MIL, but looked amazing and tasted just as good!:happydance:








Beca :wave:


----------



## Heidi

^^^ lovely cake!!!


----------



## caggimedicine

We had a small cake, but lots of cupcakes. My sister makes them and has her own company - they're really popular for weddings now and were so yummy!

Here's a link to her website so you can see a photo of our cake here


----------



## mummy to be

Here is my wedding cake ladies :) 
I had the 1 cutting cake as well as 30 cupcakes :) they were soooooo yummy :)
 



Attached Files:







25675_10150101978015475_873715474_11596742_6555066_n.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 8









25675_10150101978205475_873715474_11596758_2354145_n.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Crailly

A friend from high school is making my cake - she has done lots and they are great looking & tasting.

So like this - but with leaves instead of white flowers (like the leaves in the second pic) - as we are having a fall theme.
 



Attached Files:







Wedding Cake #1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 11









Fallingleaves.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thats a fab cake idea ^


----------



## malibelle

Just thought I would post my wedding cake. I loved my cake!

https://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b7d934b3127ccec1ca38a5b96900000010O30Act2jds3bsmIPbz4E/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D3/rx%3D550/ry%3D400/


----------



## fuffyburra

Wow that cake is stunning malibelle, very posh!!


----------



## CassieS

We're also doing cupcakes with a small cutting cake on top for us.

Here is what the top will look like with different shades of pink flowers:
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a142/luv2shop8503/Wedding/cake1.jpg

And then three rows of cupcakes
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a142/luv2shop8503/Wedding/cupcake1.jpg


----------



## megan1984

This was our cake
 



Attached Files:







megan-davewedding durant park kayelily 0403100001.JPG
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## honeybee2

this is our wedding cake for next year- except we are having black ribbon instead and a vintage brooch in the middle of each ribbon.

We are having 4 tiers:

Lemon drizzle
Belgian chocolate x2
Carrot cake

we are also having a seperate fruit cake that wont be shown in the reception but just cut up for people to nibble on in the evening.
 



Attached Files:







CF_sup_oct-nov08_171_jpg_e_d28a5fb0168e4316ef0bae1aa3444c23.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sofiekirsten

This is the cake we chose and we are getting married in 1 week today :)

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/cake.jpg


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I like this:

https://www.daisyhillcakes.co.uk/see_cake.asp?id=25


----------



## Sovereign

EmzyMathRuby said:


> I like this:
> 
> https://www.daisyhillcakes.co.uk/see_cake.asp?id=25

That's a lovely cake! x


----------



## amylk87

Here was ours made by a family friend...





Top tier was chocolate, middle was carrot and bottom was vanilla, was yummy


----------



## honeybee2

ooooo love the topper amy!!


----------

